# Pnecone research is hiring!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

They pat $3 a survey, and they do not accept new people very often. 

I get about one survey a month. However, if they send it to me I *WILL* be qualified and I will be paid.

The link: https://www.pineconeresearch.com/Signup/linkUSYellow.htm


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks Terri! 
I've tried to register before, and always missed the boat.
I got through the registration process today!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I love them.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Fun and a steady stream of those little $3 checks, hehehehe.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Dang, too bad they don't accept Canadians. I would have signed up.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

I was accepted:nanner:


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been doing Pinecone for several years now; I started at about the time they reduced the pay from $5.00 per survey down to $3.00. 

I do them because I figure four surveys a month buys a bag of chicken food (at least it used to - not so much anymore).

For all this time that I have been doing them, I have averaged probably right around one survey offer per week. However, I have noticed just in the last couple of weeks that I've been getting at least two offers a week. Not sure what it means but I welcome the extra offers. I hope it continues.

Just a head's up - you don't get paid for the "household questions" that will turn up in your mailbox.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

I just finished my first survey!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I finished my first survey, but have a question of those of you who have been doing this for some time. At the end of the survey I was asked if I would be interested in receiving free samples to try. I marked "yes". I'm curious how often you get free samples of new products to try out? I'm hoping they might send one of the product featured in the survey I did.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> I finished my first survey, but have a question of those of you who have been doing this for some time. At the end of the survey I was asked if I would be interested in receiving free samples to try. I marked "yes". I'm curious how often you get free samples of new products to try out? I'm hoping they might send one of the product featured in the survey I did.


I always mark "yes," and I think the only thing I ever got to try was toilet paper.

I mentioned this on another message board and a number of posters said they get products often.

So, I'm not sure what the deal is - maybe it has to do with where you live.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I get something to try perhaps once a year.

One time I got cat food, one time I got cleaner, and I forget what else I have gotten.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

YAH!! I was accepted! Thank you!!


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes!!! I was just accepted! Glad to be back with them again even though it's not $5 anymore and it looks like I won't be getting the surveys that I use to way back then.

But I am happy!! :happy2:


----------

